# changeing oil filter housing on 06 jetta TDI



## americanbulldogbully (Sep 13, 2008)

I had to change out the oil filter housing on a 06 jetta TDI. When I changed the housing I had oil leaking from the gasket that is between the housing and the engine block, tomorrow I plan on putting a new gasket and trying this again, I hope that this time the gasket will not leak...! Any suggestion as to why this happened to a metal gasket, and what can I do to avoid this when I replace the gasket again. Thanks Bill in Oklahoma.


----------

